# Low Crotch Leggings?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 16, 2008)

I’m not sure where low-crotch leggings came from, but they seem like a crime against nature. Nobody wants to see a heinous camel toe, but must we go to the other end of the spectrum and admit defeat to gravity? It kind of looks like you’re wearing Depends and you’re trying to distract from the diaper by wrapping your legs in spandex. I’m not even sure the best of the hipsters can pull this look off, ala Juliette Lewis, with a cropped shirt and high tops? Ankle boots? Might as well go off the deep end and strap on some crocs and a fanny pack. 

What do you think of this trend?





Source


----------



## Anthea (Apr 16, 2008)

I've not seen that one before lol I think it looks just hideous.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG its hideous, who wants to look like they're wearing a saggy diaper, that's crazy, what is up with fashion lately, running out of creative ideas i guess


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2008)

it looks like she's crapped her pants. And that pattern is hideous


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL! That's too funny!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think this would be flattering for anyone!


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder how they talked her into putting them on. They look like they're old and stretched out...too funny.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder how they talked her into putting them on. They look like they old and stretched out...too funny. HAHA, they do look old and stretched out!


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 17, 2008)

gross!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 17, 2008)

Not so pretty! In fact they are ugly.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 17, 2008)

Ugly!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

This is so fugly!! I can already imagine her waddling like shes crapped her pants.


----------



## monniej (Apr 17, 2008)

omg, that just seems so ridiculous to me.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 17, 2008)

*Yuck ! *


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:
it looks like she's crapped her pants. And that pattern is hideousp You beat me to it that was what I was thinking too!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG those are hilarious!!


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 17, 2008)

Horrible!!!


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 17, 2008)

Please NO! NO! NO!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks as if Santas carrying a load. LOL!


----------



## Karren (Apr 17, 2008)

Should be more like bought the wrong size? lol


----------



## bCreative (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh man!! I am laughing way too hard over here!!!!!!


----------



## ticki (Apr 17, 2008)

if this ever becomes a fashion trend, i'm wearing horizontal blinders until it goes away.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 18, 2008)

Eww! It looks like she took a big poo in her pants.


----------



## AppleRose (Apr 21, 2008)

Why not just wear pants???!


----------



## **ErinBear** (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope that is a joke!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks as if Santas carrying a load. LOL! HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fashion police, where are you??


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG, the idea was nice until I saw this. I was thinking an inch of extra material!!! Not feet. Ew.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 23, 2008)

hahahaha that looks TERRIBLE! I wonder if she felt as awkward as she looks wearing those things!


----------



## flychick767 (Apr 24, 2008)

That is just totally ridicoulous.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 26, 2008)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are freaking disgusting!!!!!!

GROSS


----------

